# Message tees -hot or not?



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 22, 2006)

are message tees hot or not? i think it depends.. like at abercrombie kids the other day i got this really cute message tee.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 22, 2006)

but then again, some message tees can be really tacky.

the one i'm posting below.. yuccck.


----------



## redrocks (Feb 22, 2006)

no offense to anyone, but I think they are a NOT.

Only because unless you are 100 pounds soaking wet and still in high school, you just look silly in these.

Just my opinion.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 22, 2006)

i say def hot! i love them and i think they are cute :icon_chee


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

I think the whole craze is dying down thank god - doesn't mean you can't still have a "Sleeping Goddess" nightshirt though :icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 22, 2006)

I like some of them and wear 'em.

I'm definitely not in high school anymore but I think i've got that first part covered so hopefully I don't look silly. :icon_chee


----------



## Becka (Feb 22, 2006)

I love 'em! I haven't worn them in a couple years coz I don't feel slim enough now but when I did I had stuff like, sexy, princess, hottie LOL. I was over 30 when I was wearing them last, as long as you're lookin' good, if you've got the bod to wear 'em, they look hot !!


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 22, 2006)

It all depends on what the tee shirt says. I don't like clever or dumb sayings on a shirt - that's more for kids or teenie boppers. But a tee shirt from a vacation place, or a rock group (especially a vintage rock 'n roll tee shirt) I think is fine. As long as the shirt fits and is not one of those midriff baring things, its fine by me.


----------



## BeneBaby (Feb 22, 2006)

I think it depends. I HATE the ones that say "Hottie" or "Princess". I LOVE the funny ones I have...

"I don't give a Shi-Tzu"

"Honk if you love Jesus"

"All this and brains too"


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 22, 2006)

I love them too. Depends on the slogans as well. The funny one's crack me up...like you say tomato..I say F-you! lol


----------



## Liz (Feb 22, 2006)

some are just too chessey like the ones from american eagle outfitter or something


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 22, 2006)

I also like the vintage ones with the old time food ads on them.

Yeah - the ones that say hottie or princess are a big no-no!


----------



## littleliverbird (Feb 22, 2006)

I think it's a matter of personal choice. Some slogans can be tacky, but I mostly love them especially the retro 80's ones with care bears and rainbow brite slogans.

They are a keeper for me! :icon_chee


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 22, 2006)

I like some slogans tshirts and wear them, some can be a bit silly, or tacky but some are great.


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

the one at the top is ok actually but i personally avoid clothes with anything written on them, simply because most people just look stupid with a silly message on their tshirts. plus it sais a lot about the wearer and i dont like advertising myself. just my opinion.


----------



## Blue15 (Feb 23, 2006)

*I think that some message tees are hot, depending on the message that you like.*


----------



## monniej (Feb 23, 2006)

i think for me it really depends on what the t-shirt says.


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 23, 2006)

I think that--depending on the message!--they can be hot, but personally feel I'm too old to wear them


----------



## pieced (Feb 23, 2006)

I personally won't wear something like that with a print, but I would wear for example a Led Zepplin tee shirt, so it depends...


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 23, 2006)

some are cute/funny, but i really don't like the ones that say hottie, babe, i want your boyfriend, etc.

i have one that says i see your lips moving... on the front and then on the back it says, ...but all i hear is blah, blah, blah LOL


----------



## misschile (Feb 24, 2006)

And what about this one??? :icon_love


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 24, 2006)

I think some of them are cute. The only one I have is one that says Country Girl. The ones like Paris Hilton wears with the beyond retarded sayings are not cool. Yesterday I saw a guy at the post office, he had a shirt that said in big letters "I may be fat, but my cock is huge." I am not kidding either, he was a large person, but I did not look down to see if the other was true.


----------



## Joyeuux (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's my favorite tee:


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ewww, thats gross! Funny too. LOL. :-- :icon_eek:


----------



## anne7 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ditto. I don't like the ones that refer to the wearer, I would prefer a band tee or something funny, rather than, Princess, Angel, Your boyfriend's shirt, etc.

I think Urban Outfitters has some of the funniest ones that aren't tacky. One I liked was: Alabama: So many recipes, so few squirrels, and it had a vintagey screen of a squirrel on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xsteph (Feb 25, 2006)

umm i only like them if theyre witty!! or just CUTE

like don't u know about those like

G is for GANGSTA

C is for CRUNK

and stuff that they sell at urban outfitterS? SO CUTE SO CUTE SO CUTE!


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 25, 2006)

hmm not for me


----------



## Joyeuux (Feb 25, 2006)

Yea, I love those shirts!!

I'm generally a huge fan of message tees but I can't stand the cutesy girl power ones, ie: "Because I'm a princess, that's why!" or "Lil' Diva" or "Surfer Gurl" ... blech!!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 25, 2006)

LMAO that is not only stupid, but i hate how people wear it around like kids don't exist.

welcome to MUT, misschile!


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm not fond of the ones that say stuff like "Don't hate me cause I'm beautiful, hate me cause your boyfriend thinks so" or the typical princess/diva/spoiled ones.


----------



## Geek (Feb 25, 2006)

I have a few of these


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL @ tony

my brother has the one from married with children. it's the shirt al bundy wore with his friends in their no ma'am club or whatever it was. i actually think that's funny.


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 25, 2006)

Tony, I love those!! Think Geek, right? I want the ones that say :

"I love my Geek"

"cHix0r"

"/spit"

"STFU University"

I especially love the cHix0r one though. That's so me :icon_bigg

:icon_chee


----------



## Geek (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL, I have many shirts from that site. I buy them all the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Here is another I have


----------



## Geek (Feb 25, 2006)

Yep, thinkgeek.com. It's one of my favorite places to shop. lol


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL! That's so cool!

(says the girl-geek:icon_wink )


----------



## Geek (Feb 25, 2006)

Here is another one I have:


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 25, 2006)

omfg! I want that only in black!

I don't think think geek has it, but I also want one that has the ROFLCOPTER on it :icon_chee






Course, it wouldn't have the moving things, but I still want one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Feb 25, 2006)

Ahh the infamous rofl copter! We used to use that here on MUT allot.

You are a geek, Kee!


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 25, 2006)

:icon_chee Yep. My husband did it to me. I used to be regular, then he got me playing this game called Ashen Empires . . . it was alllll downhill from there! LOL


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 25, 2006)

I like that site too, I get their catalog and newsletters. The funniest thing to me on there was the womens underpanties. But they have some cool stuff, I dont have any shirts, but I have some of their other products, and buy some as gifts too.


----------



## melcbun (Feb 25, 2006)

I hate those tees that says "I HAVE A BIG C**K" showing the male chicken.

Which is like totally turn off and gives a bad impression of himself.

I like David GOliath's tees they are sooo cute yet insulting! Haha


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 26, 2006)

I think message t-shirts are out for anyone who's old enough to be out of school, at least if you want people to take you seriously  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Show the world what you are like with your personality -- you don't need to plaster messages on your shirt!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xsteph (Feb 26, 2006)

omgawshhhhhhh i LOVE LOVE david &amp; goliath tees!! theyre soo cute, especially theones about boys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anne7 (Feb 26, 2006)

Haha, yes, those are the ones I think are so stupid. Seriously now.:icon_roll


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2006)

OMG GG and ANNE, I live in message Tshirts mostly GEEKY ones those. Humph!

cuz im a 1337 geek bigtime


----------



## anne7 (Feb 26, 2006)

Haha, Tony, but yours are funny, they don't say, "I have a huge cock" with a rooster on the front. Because then that would just be weird. Esp. you have a little boy and a baby on the way. LOL


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2006)

LOL yeah, I don't wanna broadcast my cock size anyhow...


----------



## Sofia (Feb 26, 2006)

I know they may be old news, but I still love message tee's. As long as they are funny, I'll wear them. Perfect for the gym, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Feb 28, 2006)

i personally think some of them are kinda cheap.. but some are cute too.^.^

i wouldn't mind 2 or 3, just for a casual look. i don't think anyone should have a wardrobe full of them. believe me, i've seen a few teens have those shirts and its like all they wear.

well, it depends on the message. like i don't like the spoiled, conceited kinds of messages... :icon_roll

but when kids wear it its adorable.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Feb 28, 2006)

i've actually seen this juniors girls shirt with the message,

"if you can read this, then you really need to get laid"

...:icon_surp since people would be reading her chest.xD


----------



## wannabemadeover (Mar 1, 2006)

I vote not....u are really pushing it if u are over the age of 18...lol


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 2, 2006)

i have one message tee--one of those "everyone loves an irish girl" ones. it's cute but here's an observations--anyone else notice this? maybe it's just in my area:

the girls who wear the "hottie/babe/sexy" t-shirts are usually anything but. like seriously gross...

i guess that sounded kind of mean. but it's my general observation...

also, "princess" or bad-attitude slogany shirts i think are really stupid (aka "the world revolves around me--that's why" etcetera).

i just think they make whoever is wearing them look really unintelligent and trashy.

just my $.02


----------



## xsteph (Mar 2, 2006)

omg i LOVE LOVE LOVE thoes!! from like urban outfitters right??? i've always wanted an "everyone loves an asian girl" but for somereason my mom wouldn't allow me to get it cuz she thought it was racist or something  whatever.


----------



## brainybrunette (Mar 6, 2006)

Message t s are not that hot...but I am guilty of wearing them becuz theres so many around....its not like pple are going to remember what your shirt says anyways.haha...and to pay to advertise some companies product doesnt make sense. :wacko:


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 6, 2006)

some are hot some are not. basically I don't mind wear them if it's not too much silly joke on it.


----------



## juls91285 (Mar 7, 2006)

I think that when you get a message tee that is original and not one that many other people have then it's cool but when you have the same shirt as a bajillion other people then it kind of looses it's coolness. That's just my opinion. Once you see the same shirt over and over it's just not so cool. Like commercials.lol


----------



## Andi (Mar 7, 2006)

ok IÂ´m outing myself here. I love message tees, but not all of them. I have like 3 ones saying funny things about Oklahoma, and one pretty provocative one. when I started dating my bf his friends told him they saw me in a club wearing a "I f*** on a 1st date"-shirt" (with the f word spellled out!), which of course wasnÂ´t true. and then for a friendÂ´s b-day I thought, what the heck and got one of those for me and for her, just for fun

nobody even noticed though...at least not on me. she got a couple of comments :laughno:


----------



## anne7 (Mar 7, 2006)

Haha, those are funny, Andi!

And I have one of those "everyone loves an irish girl" shirts!


----------

